# American Graphic Novels



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

I've been a fan of manga since I was in middleschool however, I took my first foray into American graphic novels around a year ago with Fables by Bill Willingham. I have the first volume of the compiled Heroes comics and plan to buy the second one sometime soon. I bought Watchmen yesterday and have been enjoying it immensely. I want to read more of them but I'm not sure where to begin in the wide variety out there. I've seen some that look promising and plan to buy. Is there anyone else who reads them? If you do, are they any that you would recomend? Which ones are crap?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Read: From Hell


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*The Preacher or Hellblazer*


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

Sandman by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Psilo said:


> Sandman by Neil Gaiman


I've wanted to reads this for a long time. It's hard to find though. Then when I do find it it's usually an edition that costs more then I'm willing to spend.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

ChaosRegins said:


> *The Preacher or Hellblazer*


Have you read The Atheist?


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I've wanted to reads this for a long time. It's hard to find though. Then when I do find it it's usually an edition that costs more then I'm willing to spend.


What's your budget? I have a few volumes of Sandman the most I've spent was I believe $35.00. If you go to specialty stores like comic shops they sell them cheaper, than retail price. I've gotten some editions for $22.00+ tax when they should have sold for 10 dollars more.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

shakalaka said:


> What's your budget? I have a few volumes of Sandman the most I've spent was I believe $35.00. If you go to specialty stores like comic shops they sell them cheaper, than retail price. I've gotten some editions for $22.00+ tax when they should have sold for 10 dollars more.


I don't want to spend over 20-25 bucks for it since my funds are pretty tight and I have a bad habit of waffling away money on fun things like this more then I should.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I don't want to spend over 20-25 bucks for it since my funds are pretty tight and I have a bad habit of waffling away money on fun things like this more then I should.


You should look for used ones, I've seen some starting from around $7.00, which is pretty nifty if you ask me. Also the prices I was talking about in my earlier post were Canadian currency so if were to translate that to American the prices should be cheaper than what I posted. But then again what the hell do I know about currency and economics:crazy:.


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Mike Mignola works, this guy is a fucking genius !!!!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Emperor zombie ftw


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Evolyptic said:


> Emperor zombie ftw


eh what's this? zombies? Tell me more!


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Jimmy Corrigan the Smartest Kid on Earth by Chris Ware and Mouse by Art Spiegelman


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Thoroughly enjoyed Watchmen :happy:

My favorites:
Craig Thompson - Blankets (absolute favorite)
Craig Thompson - Goodbye Chunky Rice
Will Eisner - Contract with God Trilogy
Art Spiegelman - Maus
Lynd Ward - Wild Pilgrimage
Eric Drooker - Flood
Charles Burns - Black Hole
Jeffrey Brown - Clumsy
Frank Miller - Sin City (especially A Dame to Kill For)
Neil Gaiman - Sandman

You didn't ask for them, but I'd like to add the following European graphic novels:
Marjane Satrapi - Persepolis
Edmond Baudoin - The Voyage
Lorenzo Mattotti - Fires

Stunning Asian one:
Shaun Tan - The Arrival

Turned out to be quite a list 

I'm really looking forward to Craig Thompsons new one 'Habibi'


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

babblingbrook said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed Watchmen :happy:
> 
> My favorites:
> Craig Thompson - Blankets (absolute favorite)
> ...


You liked Clumsy? I found it a bit disappointing after all the hype...


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Sunless said:


> You liked Clumsy? I found it a bit disappointing after all the hype...


I didn't notice any hype, don't know anyone who actually read it, until now of course 

I liked it, read the whole thing in one breath, I find it to be very honest, original and funny at times. The cartoony clumsy style just fits the story. I don't think you'll find any other graphic novel like this.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh there are plenty like this, its certainly not the first. American Splendor comes to mind.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Alright thanks, going to look into it.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, I found Sandman and didn't buy it. The first one is so thin and to pay 20 bucks for it? That seems like a rip off to me. I migght as well just save and buy the nice edition with all of them compiled together. The art was also a bit disappointing.


----------



## Deadhorace (Oct 30, 2008)

I should point out that the absolute sandman isn't all of them.
also have you looked in to programs like cdisplay?

some suggestions.
madman
batman - year 100
batman- hush
batman - year 1
the dark knight returns
Batman- no mans land
the killing joke
Identity crisis
52
transmetropolitan
nextwave
planetary
global frequency
desolation Jones
The Maxx
Wanted
kingdom come
100 bullets
Grant Morrison run of animal man
also his run of doom patrol
and also his run of New X-men
Y - the last man
we3
Preacher
Runaways
x-factor v3


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Deadhorace said:


> I should point out that the absolute sandman isn't all of them.
> also have you looked in to programs like cdisplay?
> 
> some suggestions.
> ...


I've flipped through Runaways a few times but haven't picked it up.  I'm very indecisive when it comes to this stuff. I know more about manga then I do this. It's also a matter of there not being an extremely wide selection of stuff in the bookstores here. The best comic book store is a bit of a drive and even then, small. It feels awkward to go in there because it feels like such total guy territory.


----------



## Deadhorace (Oct 30, 2008)

it's really said any more because most big book stores do have a much small comic ratio to manga. 

I know what you mean a lot of comic and gaming shoppes that I've been in have a territorial thing about them, and if your not one of the regulars there not very friendly toward you.

but have you looked into cdisplay it would be a good way of finding out if you like a comic series


----------

